#ubuntu-bd 2011-09-05
<Tuhin> hi Ekushey 
#ubuntu-bd 2011-09-06
<LearnUbuntu> Ki khobor vhaijan. What is the new path for /etc/gdm/custom in 11.04?
#ubuntu-bd 2013-09-06
<Rezwan> ##japanese
#ubuntu-bd 2014-09-04
<borkenpipe> hey guys, was their a monthly IRC meet up yesterday. I forgot about it
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-05
<pavlushka> greetings every one!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and others
<pavlushka> and he is back :)
<pavlushka> hello Kilos !
<Kilos> hehe 
<pavlushka> bbl, gotta run, but lucky encounter :)
<Kilos> ok
<zaki> hello
<zaki> hi Kilos pavlushka
<zaki> hello again
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<Kilos> im getting ready for bed already
<Kilos> 9.08 pm already
<Kilos> sigh
<pavlushka> Hello Nahiyan 
<pavlushka> and Kilos !
<Kilos> ok night guys, battling to sync with this timezone
<Kilos> see you tomorrow if circumstances allow
<Nahiyan> hello
<zaki> hello Nahiyan
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!
<zaki> hello
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> wb tanvir
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-06
<pavlushka> Good Morning every one!
<zaki> hello Kilos pavlushka Nahiyan and others
<Nahiyan> hello
<Nahiyan> https://getchip.com
<Nahiyan> https://getchip.com/pages/chip
<Nahiyan> it's like a raspi but costs $9
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: wow, you ordered any?
<pavlushka> wb zaki !
<Nahiyan> no, but someone in my family recently got a foreign currency account so I could in fact order
<zaki> hello pavlushka
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: so you have an option to do it, but are you interested to do it?
<Nahiyan> I am
<zaki> Nahiyan:  i missed that link. :(
<Nahiyan> https://getchip.com/pages/chip
<pavlushka> zaki: how is it going? got my mail?
<zaki> fine.
<zaki>  pavlushka teasing teasing ? :v
<Kilos> hi guys
<pavlushka> zaki: wow, so its working, \o/
<Kilos> hope you all well
<pavlushka> Kilos: want some mail ?
<zaki> pavlushka: nice
<zaki> from <pavelsayekat@ubuntu.com> via gmail.com 
<Kilos> you can send pavlushka `
<pavlushka> Kilos: welcome and hello :)
<zaki> Kilos: how are you doing?
<Kilos> been very busy but mails wait till i get there
<Kilos> good ty zaki just struggling to adjust to the timezone 8 hours before what im used to
<pavlushka> ha ha, enjoy your long awaited holy days, dont miss it, we will take care of Ubuntu meanwhile, ha ha.
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i have all kinds of chores now to repair everything my girls cant
<zaki> he he
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am sure of it, I do it when I visit my cousin's house, :)
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> me too, when i visit my sister house. :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: you can ask some owl to accompany you in your 8 hours lag :P
<zaki> pavlushka: how you adjust that email? 
<Kilos> everything is mixed up man even my tummy
<zaki> via gmail thing
<Kilos> im used to doing toilet business in the morning and now its night time but slowly moving towards morning
<pavlushka> Kilos: the water with different minerals than you are used to, causes that.
<zaki> Kilos: i'm missing QA since yesterday. 
<Kilos> oh let me go find her
<pavlushka> QA left in absence of Kilos , after all She is Kilos bot :p
<zaki> Kilos: ty :)
<zaki> wow
<pavlushka> Welcome QA
<zaki> QA: welcome back
<QA> zaki: Huh?
<Kilos> wb
<zaki> :/
<Kilos> QA wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<zaki> QA: wb
<QA> Thank you so much zaki my good friend
<pavlushka> oh so everything should start with QA!
<pavlushka> QA Welcome
<QA> Welcome to our meeting all new and old users of irc in Africa
<pavlushka> he ha he ha
<zaki> lol
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> need a line like "if in (#ubuntu-bd) then (Welcome to our meeting all new and old users of irc in Bangladesh)"
<Kilos> well we can sort that when you guys are ready for a meeting
<Kilos> hopefully she will be rewritten by then then you can even run an ibid on a server there
<Kilos> or any pc that stays online when you guys are awake
<pavlushka> Kilos: well, sure, will keep that in mind, :)
<pavlushka> zaki: I adjusted that email being kind of "ঘাইড়া" :p
<zaki> he he
<pavlushka> zaki: today I have sent you 3 mails, and the third one succeeded :)
<zaki> pavlushka: know about the most viral topic in chittagong this days?
<pavlushka> and will follow on :)
<pavlushka> zaki: a girl rapping (screaming) on a terries?
<zaki> pavlushka: not only 3rd one, i got 2 mail from you. :p
<pavlushka> zaki: oh, the 2nd one also succeeded then :)
<pavlushka> zaki: so what is the viral topic?
<zaki> o vai kene cholor..!! :3 
<zaki> it's in our local language. 
<pavlushka> can guess that but cant understand the kick of it??
<Kilos> seems i just got here and ready to go sleep already 
<Kilos> look after yourselves guys
<Kilos> night
<pavlushka> Kilos: np, sleep well, sending some owls :p
<Kilos> hehe ty
<pavlushka> zaki: you will more than love it, here https://www.facebook.com/Viral.dhk/videos/593260330858576/?pnref=story
<pavlushka> zaki: just dont get scared :p
<zaki> some guys dubbed a wwe episode in our local lang. there an oponent asking john cina  o vai kene cholor. :D
<zaki> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgipJVJLCCU
<zaki> pavlushka: and i'm scared now. :3
<pavlushka> zaki: rofl
<pavlushka> bbl
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<pavlushka> wb zaki :)
<pavlushka> zaki: you got mail :)
<zaki> yes. :) thnx
<zaki> pavlushka: had dinner?
<pavlushka> yep, you?
<pavlushka> zaki: you reading something on web?
<zaki> yes i was pavlushka
<zaki>  :) 
<zaki>  wb AudaciousTUX
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-07
<pavlushka> Good Morning every one :)
<walrider> .,,
<walrider> wc unlc 
<Kilos> hi there walrider hows things there
<walrider> uncl im pissd 
<walrider> >:(
<walrider> pssd off >:(
<zaki> hello
<walrider> wc zaki bhai 
<zaki> hi walrider
<zaki> how are you?
<zaki> Kilos: what are you doing?
<walrider> valo asi 
<walrider> zaki bhai 
<walrider> btv te hoilo na 
<walrider> chairman chainge hosie 
<walrider> bash khamu 
<zaki> than?
<zaki> btcl e try korsila?
<walrider> dhaka fiber net e call disi ora 5000 chay per head 
<zaki> he he
<zaki> desktop it name ekta ache, amar frndra korche okhane last year e.
<walrider> site link den 
<zaki> ঠিকানা: 146/2A, New Baily Road Dhaka-1000, Patrol Pump Road Extension, Dhaka, বাংলাদেশ
<zaki> ফোন:+880 1757-949340
<zaki> site e dhuktechena dekhi. 
<zaki> walrider: ^
<walrider> ok bhai  
<walrider> dekhtesi 
<walrider> company er nam ta arekbar bol
<walrider> bolen 
<zaki> hmm ami call dilam. oder site ta check kore dekhte bollam.
<zaki> Desktop IT
<walrider> okk
<zaki> (Y)
<Kilos> zaki just had dinner 2 hours late, then helped clean up kitchen and stove etc etc
<Kilos> and been working on a stupid top loading washing machine that has worn dogs i think they call them that lock on the drum in spin mode
<Kilos> and its already 10.40 pm
<Kilos> whew where are the days going
<zaki> Kilos: 
<zaki> he he
<zaki> are you enjoying aus?
<Kilos> too cold, but otherwise not bad
<zaki> how is it? and people there? are they friendly ! :D 
<Kilos> i spose so, i concentrate on my family, everyone else just gets in the way
<zaki> and QA disconnected again. :|
<Kilos> and they talk funny english
<zaki> funny english? :D 
<Kilos> yes the accent sucks
<zaki> where are you now? which place in aus? 
<zaki> i mean which city
<Kilos> melbourne
<zaki> oh. wow
<Kilos> victoria province
<Kilos> too near the south pole for me
<Kilos> sun shines warm but the wind is freezing
<zaki> i'm taking a look in the google map. he he
<zaki> Melbourne museum, federation square
<zaki> QA: welcome
<QA> Welcome to our meeting all new and old users of irc in Africa
<zaki> :|
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> QA forget welcome
<QA> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> night zaki sleep well
<zaki> good night kilos. 
<zaki> wb NaSb
<NaSb> Hello zaki :)
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<zaki> wb AudaciousTUX
<zaki> how are you?
<zaki> wb AudaciousTUX
<pavlushka> Hello Every one!
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: how are you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: Reading your convo in za :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: welcome
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> im struggling to sleep with worries about brother
<pavlushka> Kilos:  How is he now?
<Kilos> very bad pavlushka 
<Kilos> what they thought was pneumonia and some lung infection that needed biopsy
<Kilos> has turned into cancer all over the place
<Kilos> he is hardly even eating anymore
 * pavlushka cant find words
<Kilos> yeah very tough. and up until 3 months ago he was a big tough independant guy that needed no help from anyone with anything
<Kilos> now he has to be helped to go brush his teeth
<Kilos> very sad
<Kilos> im thinking of upgrading to kde 16.04 while i have uncapped
<Kilos> just to find the time, so much to do here
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-08
<zaki> morning everyone.
<zaki> morning Nahiyan
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<zaki> wb walrider
<walrider> zaki: thanku good morning 
<zaki> morning :)
<walrider> ak chto  bhai kal raat e amare msg dise bole je bia amar gam ta lagba. ami koilam ok dibo 
<walrider> then ajke shokale msh dise gud maring bia mag namaecan ?
<walrider> ami koilam ho maring namaisi :|
<zaki> lol
<walrider> tackla level infinity 
<zaki> he he.. :D 
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<RemonShai> ty zaki vai....
<zaki> how are you doing?
<RemonShai> nothing...
<zaki> got your icon?
<RemonShai> yea.... its very easy...
<zaki> wow. nice
<zaki> can i copy them?
<zaki> RemonShai: ^
<RemonShai> yea, why not??? you also copy image attachment.
<zaki> thats your image. ha ha :D 
<RemonShai> hahahha ... i tell structure...
<zaki> oky np
<RemonShai> in my wiki, i saw an error. that, when I put cursor on  "RemonShai" (chat client) it show "wiki.ubuntu.com/RemonShai" but now my wiki page "wiki.ubuntu.com/remon"
<zaki> unlink that name.
<zaki> that is your irc nick. so you dont have to link it with your wiki page.
<RemonShai> i do.. but problem is "wiki.ubuntu.com/RemonShai">>> "wiki.ubuntu.com/remon"
<zaki> and you used ubuntu logo in top right corner of your phone no. thats not necessery
<RemonShai> i noticed, next time it'll give up. (just try, i wanted to sure)
<RemonShai> I wanted to unlink irc nick but it must stay there.
<RemonShai> zaki, I wanted to unlink just like>> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tanjim
<zaki> oky, hold on, 
<zaki> see what can i do.
<RemonShai> ok bro.... I may go now... 
<zaki> oky
<zaki> wb AudaciousTUX
<AudaciousTUX> hello
<zaki> how are you doing? 
<AudaciousTUX> backpain in this age :3
<zaki> i have that sometime . :3
<AudaciousTUX> :'(
<zaki> hei Kilos
<zaki> how are you?
<zaki> bbl
<Kilos> hi zaok ty and you, just cold again
<pavlushka> Greetings every one :)
<Nahiyan> yo
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: yo yo :)
<pavlushka> brb
<pavlushka> welcome Tanzeem  :)
<pavlushka> yea...
<Tanzeem> thanks
<pavlushka> Tanzeem: if you need any help any time , we are here, otherwise, help us :p
<Tanzeem> what you mean by help?
<pavlushka> mostly GNU/Linux related :p
<pavlushka> you know like Ubuntu :)
<Tanzeem> GNU? Linux?
<Tanzeem> no
<Tanzeem> what is this?
<pavlushka> These are free and open OS unlike other proprietary OS :)
<Tanzeem> ok
<pavlushka> Tanzeem: what system you use in your PC?
<Tanzeem> laptop
<Tanzeem> why?
<pavlushka> Tanzeem: just like to know, I use Xubuntu mostly :)
<Tanzeem> Xubuntu mean?
<pavlushka> Tanzeem: Ubuntu derivative which uses xfce desktop environment :)
<pavlushka> It comprises like X-Ubuntu or Xubuntu :)
<Tanzeem> i dont know about these softwares
<pavlushka-> He ha he ha
<pavlushka-> See ya guys :p
<zaki> hello 
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: oh my, how come you be this late?
<zaki> pavlushka: missed your last reply
<pavlushka> zaki: oh my, how come you be this late?
<zaki> and also got your memo. how do you find him!
<zaki> just arrived home 50 mnt ago
<zaki> :|
<zaki> pavlushka: 
<pavlushka> zaki: yes :)
<zaki> now habing problem with my pc. 
<zaki> behaving weird
<pavlushka> zaki: sorry I am feeling very sleepy, we can see it tomorrow :)
<pavlushka> Night night :)
<zaki> oky than. 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-09
<pavlushka> Morning Every one!
<walrider> QA: time
<QA> walrider: Excuse me?
<walrider> QA: whats the time in DHaka
<QA> walrider: It is 2016-09-09 10:39:11 BDT
<walrider> net search kortase :|
<walrider> er laigai late :|
<walrider> wc zaki bai 
<walrider> wc abhra 
<walrider> zaki: wc bhai 
<walrider> abhra: wc 
<abhra> সুপ্রভাত walrider 
<walrider> সুপ্রভাত khida lagse 
<zaki> morning everyone
<walrider> zaki: good mornig bhau 
<zaki> hello walrider
<zaki> wb Kilos
 * Kilos waves
<zaki> Kilos: how are you?
<Kilos> hi zaki fine ty and you
<Kilos> have slept most of today away so i seem to be catching up on lost sleep
<zaki> he he.
<Kilos> raining and cold all day
<Kilos> hows things there?
<zaki> fine. :) 
<zaki> prayer time. bbl
<zaki> wb
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> Thanks zaki :)
<pavlushka> Hello everyone and Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Hi NaSb :)
<pavlushka> and Nahiyan :)
<pavlushka> and our Honorable guests ahoneybun mhall119 wxl  hello :)
<pavlushka> I have talked to Researcher on whatsapp, so he is good :)
<pavlushka> So zaki ,  How is your PC now?
<zaki> ok now. :)
<pavlushka> zaki: Good, everything gets better after one night rest :)
<zaki> he he.. :D 
<NaSb> Hello pavlushka, zaki
<zaki> what are you doing now pavlushka
<zaki> hi NaSb
<NaSb> I'm very busy with my testing -_-
<zaki> testing what?
<NaSb> zaki are you on moznet ;)
<zaki> nope
<zaki> btw firefox started behaving like stepbrother sometime. :| even in safe mode. 
<zaki> NaSb: moznet why?
<NaSb> Moznet another irc server like freenode 
<zaki> irc.mozilla.org ?
<pavlushka> NaSb: preparing and waiting for some one to work with on a remote server, lets see :)
<NaSb> hmm zaki
<zaki> oh. oky im on moznet
<NaSb> Ok. pavlushka
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> why you wake up when its my bedtime
<pavlushka> Kilos: ha ha ha, you should know something called destiny lol
<Kilos> haha hows things there lad
<zaki> bbl
<AudaciousTUX> quit
<zaki> hello everyone
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-10
<pavlushka-> Morning everyone :)
<Tanvir> সবাইকে শুভ অপরাহ্ন। :-)
<Nahiyan> yo yo pops
<zaki> hello guys
<zaki> hi Nahiyan Tanvir
<Tanvir> Hello, Zaki.
<Tanvir> Zaki, you pinged me a while ago which I missed?
<Tanvir> Anything to discuss in particular?
<zaki> nope i just pinged you
<Tanvir> That's alright then.
<zaki> yea. :) 
<zaki> wb abhra
<abhra> hello zaki 
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: ping 
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: what about the cow?
<pavlushka> welcome nawaf 
<nawaf> :) :)
<pavlushka> nawaf: what about the cow?
<nawaf> didn'nt buy yet :(.. what about you  vaia :)
<pavlushka> nawaf: we bought one, but I have already a tool installed in my system that has super cow power , its apt-get :p
<nawaf> ha ha. lol :p
<zaki> hello everyone...
<nawaf> welcome jaki vau
<zaki> thnx nawaf
<zaki> how are you?
<nawaf> alhamdulillah vaia.  you?
<zaki> fine. :) 
<pavlushka> hello zaki , what about the cow?
<zaki> not sure
<zaki> will buy one today
<zaki> and you?
<pavlushka> zaki: : we bought one, but I have already a tool installed in my system that has super cow power , its apt-get :p
<zaki> he he. 
<zaki> and nawaf what about he cow? 
<nawaf> same as yours :(
<zaki> pavlushka: check private msg
<zaki> oh.. 
<zaki> welcome back walrider
<walrider> zaki: tq back bhai 
<walrider> ajak real ip nisi 
<walrider> :|
<zaki> ken?
<walrider> server dite pari na 
<zaki> what about your internship? how is it going?
<walrider> eid er por 
<zaki> sure?
<zaki> ki server?
<walrider> game server + hfs some time ts server 
<walrider> server lage amar 
<walrider> kono file dorkar hole manush er upor depend korte baje lage disturb kora like korina 
<zaki> oh..!!
<zaki> urban terror khelsen?
<walrider> mah 
<walrider> cs source cs 1.6 league of legends aishob kheli 
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> blackdrake: welcome to #ubuntu-bd 
<zaki> pavlushka: 
<blackdrake> thanks zaki:
<zaki> blackdrake: want some coffee?
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<blackdrake> QA coffee please
<QA> blackdrake: Alrighty
<zaki> blackdrake: you are doing awesome
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki and blackdrake!
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<blackdrake> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure blackdrake
<zaki> blackdrake: how is it ? the coffee? :P
<blackdrake> nice :D
<zaki> yeah
<zaki> good night all. :) 
<zaki> QA: good night
<QA> Good night zaki sleep tight
<blackdrake> QA coffee
<QA> blackdrake: *blink*
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-11
<ironman> hi
<zaki> hello everyone. 
<zaki> morning Kilos
<tareq> hello all
<zaki> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<RemonShai>  ty zaki.
<zaki> Kilos: how to add ubuntulog bot in a channel?
<Kilos> ask pavel zaki he did get one already
<zaki> oh, in which channel? do you know?
<Kilos> here i think
<Kilos> this one didnt work
<Kilos> you need to get IS to fix it
<Kilos> canonical
<zaki> oh
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<RemonShai> zakity
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai :)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: you are rare :p
<pavlushka> Oh my Its Kilos !
<zaki> pavlushka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/remon have a look
<pavlushka> Hello Tanvir Happy cow to you :P
<RemonShai> hello..., pavlushka... cause , I play night internet pack.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: তাইলে রাতে আইসেন :)
<Tanvir> pavlushka, not really. It will be tomorrow.
<zaki> RemonShai: how you post colored text? 
<pavlushka> রাতেও তো দেখিনা
<Tanvir> গরু হবে না, শুধু গরুর মাংস হবে। :-/
<pavlushka> RemonShai: (y) for your wiki :)
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: ping
<RemonShai> zakiএইখানে ২টা অপশন আছে text রঙ্গিন করার।
<pavlushka> Tanvir: আর চামড়া ?
<Tanvir> সব দেশে হবে ভাই..
<RemonShai> pavlushka, বুঝলাম না।
<Tanvir> আমার গরু বা চামড়া কোনোটাই নাই।
<zaki> RemonShai: where?
<pavlushka> Tanvir: কমসেকম, নিজেরটা তো আছে :P
<Tanvir> তা বটে!
<RemonShai> zaki, pc-তে right button click করতে হয় আর মোবাইলে text sent button এর বামপাশে আছে।
<zaki> which client? hexchat?
<RemonShai> zaki, pc-তে hexchat আর মোবাইলে AndroIRC.
<zaki> oh. got it thnx. :)
<RemonShai> zaki,you're welcome
<RemonShai> zaki, IRC-তে প্রোফাইল দেখে কিভাবে...? আমি তো শুধু ID চালু করছি আর registered করছি।
<zaki> now you are using yelow color, and i can't see yelow fine. i have to zoom my eye to see yelow. :|
<zaki> run "/msg nickserv info your nick"
<RemonShai> zakibackground charge করে ফেলেন। এমন একটি background নির্বাচন করুন যেন সব ফন্টই দেখা যায়।
<zaki> tried before
<zaki> not worked
<RemonShai> zaki, so sad.... if hexchat, I'll help you.. (in night)
<zaki> he he
<zaki> nope that problem is not with background i changed that many time
<zaki> but my eye is not so good with yelow color. may be
<zaki> :3
<RemonShai> zakihehehehehehehe
<pavlushka> welcome greendrake | blackdrake :)
<greendrake> pavlushka: thank you :)
<greendrake> I wanna become a ubuntu developer, where whould I start, I registered myself with launchpad and then
<greendrake> ?
<Kilos> hi there bd peeps
<Kilos> pavlushka sad news
<Kilos> ill be quiet for a few days i think
<Kilos> hi zak
<Kilos> and RemonShai 
<Kilos> greetings greendrake 
<greendrake> hi Kilos 
<pavlushka> Kilos: That's ok, I'll be too, had Eid-ul-Azha and then a brief tour :)
<Kilos> my brothr
<zaki> how is he now?
<Kilos> my brother passed away night before last lad so kinda full of pain at the moment
<pavlushka> Kilos: so you are going back to za?
<Kilos> no
<zaki> oh..
<Kilos> id rather be here than go all that way just for a funeral
<RemonShai>  Kilos, my biiiiiigggg friend...  Eid Mubarak
<zaki> pavlushka: Kilos i will be unable to be here in  irc for 3/4 days
<pavlushka> Kilos: got it, 
<pavlushka> Kilos: my condolences .
<Kilos> ty lads
<zaki> cz off i'm going to my home town sitakund tomorrow. where my parents and family live
<Kilos> go safe zaki and look after yourself
<zaki> and there i have no internet connection, and i don.t have a modem . :| 
<pavlushka> So Eid Mubarak zaki Tanvir RemonShai Nahiyan Researcher greendrake 
<zaki> and mobile data is not enough
<zaki> hello greendrake
<greendrake> Eid Mubarak
<zaki> are you deepan?
<greendrake> hello zaki
<zaki> blakedrake > greendrake
<greendrake> yeah
<zaki> wow
<greendrake> blackdrake kinda sounded racist
<zaki> pavlushka:  greendrake from ubuntu-in
<greendrake> so changed my name
<zaki> oh
<zaki> pavlushka: eid mubarak :) 
<RemonShai> (pavlushka) So Eid Mubarak zaki Tanvir RemonShai Nahiyan Researcher greendrake
<RemonShai> চাপ দিলাম কই, আর লাগলো কই
<greendrake> Eid Mubarak
<pavlushka> greendrake: is kinda environment friendly :p
<RemonShai> যাউকগা,  ঈদ মোবারক হগ্গলরেই।
<zaki> everything green
<greendrake> :)
<zaki> RemonShai: green color is fine for me
<zaki> not yelow
<RemonShai> zaki, ok, I'll try to remember it. কিন্তু আপনি যেটা দিলেন, সে রঙ আমার মোবাইলে নাই।
<RemonShai> ওটা আবার আমার পছন্দ।
<zaki> my bad. :|
<zaki> bbl
<Kilos> night everyone. see you tomorrow hopefully
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<RemonShai> zaki, thankuuuu
#ubuntu-bd 2017-09-04
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-09-07
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos- :)
<Kilos-> night pavlushka on my way to bed
<Kilos-> be good
#ubuntu-bd 2017-09-08
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka nap time hehe
<Kilos> work hard
<pavlushka> on it :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-09-10
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka how are you lad?
<pavlushka> I am good, and you?
<Kilos> ok ty
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-03
<pavlushka> gd afternoon zaki 
<zaki> good afternoon :) 
<pavlushka> zaki: hey, this image https://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd/running/debian.html is working on qemu, a true mivrokernel
<pavlushka> ^^
<pavlushka> s/mivrokernel/microkernel
<zaki> tried again? 
<pavlushka> zaki: yep
<pavlushka> zaki: and that system is called GNU/hurd not GNU/Linux!
<zaki> hurd kernel !!
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> zaki: and this https://lists.debian.org/debian-hurd/2007/09/msg00007.html fix I haven't applied yet.
<u-la-la> [ [IMPORTANT] Upgrading K11 or K14 based systems to unstable ] - https://lists.debian.org
<pavlushka> he he he, https://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/contributing.html says in it's summery, You'll just have to get excited about it! :)
<u-la-la> [ contributing ] - https://www.gnu.org
<pavlushka> zaki: https://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/contributing.html says in it's summery, You'll just have to get excited about it! :)
<u-la-la> [ contributing ] - https://www.gnu.org
<zaki> ha ah :D 
<zaki> you using qemu emulator ?
<pavlushka> zaki: yes
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-04
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> pavlushka, :) 
<pavlushka> night zaki 
<zaki> good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-05
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> I guess he is from Rangpur Division
<zaki> pavlushka, you know sifat?
<pavlushka> zaki: yes
<pavlushka> zaki: hey, I know him, he is from Panchagarh, I was showing him things around.
<zaki> oh, good :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-06
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> pavlushka, \o/
<pavlushka> wb zaki 
<zaki> :)
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<pavlushka> zaki: yes
<zaki> what are you doing?
<pavlushka> zaki: waiting for a sd card partition move to complete
<zaki> any idea on using bangla font in gimp/inkscape 
<zaki> whatever I type it's give me plain bangla text, 
<pavlushka> zaki: not much, and a little messy, coz its a complex script, dont work well with graphics design, but may be some trick can be applied, I am not a pro on that.
<zaki> but I selected a stylish font like Rajon Shoily, 
<zaki> oh. 
<pavlushka> zaki: and?
<zaki> just plain bangla text as output without style. :D 
<zaki> I can only make that bold and italic
<pavlushka> i see
<zaki> pavlushka, will go to Cox's Bazar today morning. 
<pavlushka> zaki: wow, enjoy the weekend :)
<zaki> http://mmrahmandesign.com/portfolio/bangla-font-rajon-shoily
<u-la-la> [ Bangla font Rajon-Shoily – mm rahman Design ] - http://mmrahmandesign.com
<zaki> yes :) 
<zaki> pavlushka, got it, I was using Avro . that's why it was not working 
<pavlushka> zaki: try using the system provided Bengali interface, from Ubuntu 9.04, I am using that and my preferred layout is Jatiyo keyboard
<zaki> yes. thanks. :) 
<pavlushka> night night
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-07
<RemonShai> hi pavlushka , glad to see you.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: me too
<pavlushka> RemonShai: খরগোশ দেখছেন?
<RemonShai> কোথায় ?
<pavlushka> তার গর্তের বাইরে?
<pavlushka> এই আছে আবার এই নাই
<RemonShai> হাহাহাহাহাহাহা
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনি IRC তে অনেকটা সেইভাবে আসেন :p
<RemonShai> ঠিক তা নয়; সপ্তাহ খানেক ধরে নিয়মিত আসার চেষ্টা করি।
<pavlushka> একটু ক্ষণের জন্য দেখা যায়, তারপর আর নাই
<pavlushka> RemonShai: হ্যা, লগে সেটা দেখতে পাই
<RemonShai> গত ২ দিন শুধু এমনটি হয়েছে।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আর বাকি দিনগুলোতে তো সেটাও হয়নি :p
<RemonShai> একদম মিথ্যা অপবাদ।
<pavlushka> হতে পারে, কিন্তু কি করবেন আর বলেন?
<RemonShai> তবে এ কয়েক দিনে আপনাকে আমার নজরে পড়েনি। একবার শুধু জাকি ভাইকে দেখেছিলাম। নক করার পর দেখি ফুঁরুত।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনার কাছ থেকে শিখে ফেলছি কায়দাটা :p
<RemonShai>  এখন সব দোষ আমার.... তাই না ?? এটা তো হতে পারে না।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: তো কি খবর আপনার, কি চলছে?
<RemonShai> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ্ আমার খবর ভাল। গ্রাজুয়েশন শেষ হয়েছে, মাস্টার্সে ভর্তি হয়েছি। অনেকগুলা টিউশনি করে দিব্বি চলে যাচ্ছে। মোটামুটি এয়ার টাইট।
<RemonShai> কোথায় ? হারিয়ে গেলেন নাকি ? pavlushka ভাই।
<pavlushka> ভাল তো :)
<pavlushka> s/ভাল/ভালই
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: ভালই তো :)
<RemonShai> দারুন।
<RemonShai> আপনার খবর বলুন।
<pavlushka> কোন খবর নাই, এই যে এখানে দেখছেন, এটাই আমার এখনকার খবর :)
<RemonShai> চাকুরীবাকরী কিছু করছেন তো নাকি ?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: না, ঘরে বসে খাই
<pavlushka> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<pavlushka> wb RemonShai 
<RemonShai> হঠাৎ করে নেটে সমস্যা হইছিল।
<RemonShai> ২~৩ দিন যাবৎ সন্ধ্যা হইলেই নেটে সমস্যা শুরু করে দেয়।
<pavlushka> সন্ধার সময় সব জায়গায় এই সমস্যা হয়
<RemonShai> pavlushka, আমার বন্ধু পুরাতন ল্যাপটপ কিনবে। আমাকে সাথে থাকতে হবে। এখন কথা হচ্ছে কিভাবে ত্রুটিহীন ল্যাপটপ যাচাই করবো। ল্যাপটপে শুধু MS office চললেই হবে।
<pavlushka> RemonShai:Hardware গুলো যাঁচাই করে দেখতে হবে সব ঠিকমত চলছে কী না
<RemonShai> একটু ভেঙ্গে বলেন।
<pavlushka> যেমন কীবোর্ডের সব বোতামগুলো চেখে দেখতে হবে,টাচপ্যাড ঠিকমত কাজ করছে কীনা
<pavlushka> সিডি রম থাকলে সেটা সিডি রাইট করে কি না
<pavlushka> ডিসপ্লে প্যানেলে কোন দাগ আছে কীনা
<pavlushka> ব্যাটারী কতক্ষণ ব্যাকআপ দিচ্ছে
<RemonShai> আচ্ছা :)
<pavlushka> ল্যাপটপ মডেলটি কত পুরাতন, আর সিপিইউ, র্যাম, হার্ডিডস্ক এর কী অবস্থা
<pavlushka> সিপিইউ কোন জেনারেশন এর?, 3rd, 4rth, 5th, 6th, না 7th
<pavlushka> বর্তমানে 8th gen চলছে
<RemonShai> বাজেট ১০~১১ ; সুতরাং 3rd gen এর বেশি হবার কথা না।
<pavlushka> ram এর পরিমাণ ও কত বাস স্পীডের?
<pavlushka> ram 400/533/800/1333/1800/2100/2400/2800 mega Hz
<RemonShai> ok :)
<pavlushka> hdd এর পরিমাণ ও অবস্থা কীরকম, একটা Benchmark testing tool install করে চেক করে নিতেপারেন মেশিনের কর্মক্ষমতা
<pavlushka> RemonShai: like these, http://www.userbenchmark.com/Software
<u-la-la> [ UserBenchmark: PC Speed Test Tool - Compare Your PC ] - http://www.userbenchmark.com
<pavlushka> https://www.howtogeek.com/111733/how-to-benchmark-your-windows-pc-5-free-benchmarking-tools/
<u-la-la> [ How to Benchmark Your Windows PC: 5 Free Benchmarking Tools ] - https://www.howtogeek.com
<pavlushka> RemonShai: also sysbench is linux tool for testing a performance
<pavlushka> RemonShai: but it is better to use an online benchmarking tool that can compare your machine's performance with relative others
<pavlushka> for instance https://askubuntu.com/questions/634513/cpu-benchmarking-utility-for-linux
<u-la-la> [ performance - CPU benchmarking utility for Linux - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://askubuntu.com
<RemonShai> বেশ তো, আমার ভাঙ্গারীর কার্যক্ষমতা দেখে নিই তবে।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and also http://silver.urih.com/
<u-la-la> [ SilverBench · Online multicore CPU benchmark / stress test ] - http://silver.urih.com
<pavlushka> RemonShai: এগুলো আপনাকে সাহায্য করবে মেশিনের ক্ষমতা আন্দাজ করতে এবং দাম নির্ধারণ করতে
<pavlushka> RemonShai: 2nd gen core i7 is a shit for current time, so dont fall for those words
<pavlushka> RemonShai: dont go for anything 2nd gen, not any less than 3rd gen should be your preferences
<pavlushka> RemonShai: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benchmark_(computing)#Open_source_benchmarks
<u-la-la> [ Benchmark (computing) - Wikipedia ] - https://en.wikipedia.org
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and also hardinfo is another tool
<pavlushka> for Linux
<RemonShai> ok
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-08
<pavlushka> .isup www.pipilika.com
<u-la-la> http://www.pipilika.com is down from here.
<pavlushka> .isup www.pipilika.com
<u-la-la> http://www.pipilika.com is down from here.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: o/
<RemonShai> pavlushka: আমি pidgin testing করতেছি। কিন্তু SASL authentication mechanisms সমস্যা করতেছে।
<pavlushka> aha
<RemonShai> hex chat এর সমস্যা সমাধান করে ফেলেছি।
<RemonShai> এখন offline এ যাবো।
<RemonShai> pavlushka: আইস্যা পড়ছি।
<pavlushka> so? what's the result?
<RemonShai> solved ;-)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: congrats
<RemonShai> ty
<pavlushka> RemonShai: a little sick, feverish,& headache, so a little off
<RemonShai> pavlushka: দুঃক্ষজনক; কিভাবে বাধাইলেন এতকিছু ?
 * pavlushka thinking
<RemonShai> ডাক্তার দেখাইছেন ?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: I will
<pavlushka> after 4/7 days when it will be a real concern.
<RemonShai> পরে যেন হিতে বিপরীত না হয়ে যায়।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: I have lived long enough to have the idea :)
<RemonShai> গুড //
<RemonShai> চলে যাই...... :) 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: শুভরাত্রি
<RemonShai> শুভ রাত্রি। pavlushka
<pavlushka> welcome zaki 
<zaki> thanks pavlushka :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-09
<RemonShai> hey zaki, কি খবর bro ?
<zaki> hi RemonShai 
<zaki> কেমন আছেন?
<zaki> কি অবস্থা? 
<RemonShai> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ ভাল আছি। আপনি কেমন আছেন?
<zaki> ভাল :) 
<zaki> অনেক দিন পর 
<zaki> এদিকে তো কম আসেন :P
<RemonShai> হ্যাঁ, অনেকদিন পর। এই সপ্তাহখানেক হবে নিয়মিত আসা-যাওয়া হচ্ছে।
<RemonShai> আপনাকে পাচ্ছিলাম না শুধু।
<zaki> oh , Sorry for that !
<RemonShai> ভাল কথা..... কে কোন ডিস্ট্রোতে আছেন বলুন তো ?
<zaki> Ubuntu 18.4 :) 
<zaki> RemonShai, you ?
<RemonShai> আমি তো উবুন্টু ছেড়েছি বহুদিন হলো।
<zaki> কোনটা ব্যবহার করছেন এখন ?
<RemonShai> মানজারো চালাচ্ছি ইদানীং।
<zaki>  Manjaro KDE ?
<RemonShai> না, গ্নোম
<zaki> কেমন ?
<zaki> please share :D 
<RemonShai> ভালই, তবে আজাইরা apps এ ভরপূর।
<zaki> যেমন?
<RemonShai> কয়টা বলবো, অনেক আছে।
<zaki> ha ha :D 
<RemonShai> email client ই আছে ২~৩ টা
<RemonShai> তবে, মজার ব্যাপার হলো "সবগুলাই আপডেটেড" 
<zaki> good for you :P 
<RemonShai> হুম :) firefox 62
<RemonShai> লিব্রা অফিস Version: 6.1.0.3
<RemonShai> এইডা কিছু হইলো :( firefox nightly খুঁজে পাচ্ছি না।
<RemonShai> আমি অবশ্য firefox nightly কখনো চালাইনি। আপনারা কেউ চালিয়েছেন ?? zaki  pavlushka 
<zaki> Yes 
<RemonShai> দু'একটা সুবিধা বলেন।
<zaki> নতুন ফিচার গুলো থাকে, যেগুলো স্টাবল  ভার্সন এ নেই । 
<RemonShai> আর অসুবিধা ?
<zaki> acording to mozilla support forum
<zaki> Nightly - Under heavy development. Least stable/secure. First tests of new changes/features; some changes/features introduced in Nightly may be removed before Release and other versions. Only for testing. Should only be used by very experienced users/testers. 
<zaki> :D
<zaki> actually firefox nightly for development purpose 
<zaki> and if you want to test new features
<RemonShai> কয়েকজন পাব্লিকের মুখে nightly এর সুনাম শুনতে শুনতে ......
<zaki> তারপর ? :D 
<zaki> আপনি নিজেই দেখতে পারেন, মানুষের মুখে শুনা লাগবোনা। :P 
<RemonShai> তারপর আর কি, আমার ইচ্ছে জাগেনি।
<RemonShai> আজ হঠাৎ মনে পড়লো, তাই জিগাইলাম।
<zaki> oh. 
<RemonShai> আমার firefox (stable) version 62   সকাল থেকে সমস্যা করতেছে। নতুন tab চালু করলেই প্রথমবার tab টি auto বন্ধ হয়ে যায়,
<zaki> try uninstall and reinstall and login to your firefox sync to restore everything 
<RemonShai> ow
<zaki> :D 
<zaki> ক্রোমিয়াম ব্যাবহার করেন?
<RemonShai> না, 
<pavlushka> hey zaki o/
 * pavlushka been sick
<zaki> pavlushka, how?
<zaki> pavlushka, you need a হাওয়া বদল !
<pavlushka> zaki: cant tell, just the basic sickness package, fever with headache
<zaki> pavlushka, you need a হাওয়া বদল !
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah I guess
<zaki> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: ty
<zaki> wb RemonShai 
<RemonShai> ty zaki 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: firefox nightly আপনাকে AUR হতে অথবা nightly এর sourcecode নামিয়ে compile করতে নিতে হবে :)
<RemonShai>  firefox developer edition download করেছি।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: needed 2 or more hours to compile and neede at least 20 GB free root space
<pavlushka> RemonShai: কোথা থেকে?
<RemonShai> software center থেকে।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: developer edition and nightly are not the same :p
<pavlushka> RemonShai: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/channel/desktop/
<u-la-la> [ Try New Browser Features in Pre-Release Versions | Firefox ] - https://www.mozilla.org
<RemonShai> দেখেছি।
<RemonShai> nightly আপডেটেড বেশি।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: কিন্তু শেষ পর্যন্ত developer edition নিলেন যে তাহলে?
<RemonShai> এমনি দেখার জন্য নিলাম।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ভার্শন কত?
<pavlushka> 63.0b4?
<RemonShai> 63
<RemonShai> হুম
<RemonShai> ক্ষুধা লাগছে, wait করেন; কিছু খেয়ে আসি।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আমরা কি দোষ করলাম?
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm eating too
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<RemonShai> pavlushka: আপনি হাসেন মিঞা..!! ক্ষুধা লাগলে আমার মাথা কাজ করে না।
<zaki> কে কে রান্না করতে পারেন !! :P 
<RemonShai> আমি মোটামুটি রান্না জানি, টুকটাক রান্না করার অভিজ্ঞতাও আছে।
<pavlushka> আমি পানি গরম করতে পারি
<pavlushka> গোসল করার জন্য
<RemonShai> হাতি একটা প্রাণী গোসল করে না, আর আপনি কি এমন মহা পুরুষ হয়ে গেছেন যে আপনার গোসল করা লাগে।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: হাতি গোসল করে, খুব ভাল ভাবেই করে, কাদা দিয়ে, মুরগী ধুলা দিয়ে
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ওহ, পানি পেলে পানি দিয়েও করে
<pavlushka> with showers
<RemonShai> এসব যুক্তিবাদী কথাবার্তা দিয়ে কাজ হবে না।
<pavlushka> I've recently upgraded my RPI3B to Ubuntu Mate Bionic, https://imgur.com/a/DudWbiW
<u-la-la> [ Insta - Album on Imgur ] - https://imgur.com
<zaki> wow
<RemonShai> wow, কম খারাপ নাহ্ ;)
<pavlushka> night night
<RemonShai> firefox nightly install করলাম। অনেকদিন পর PGP key বাটপারি করতেছিল; ওইটাও solved করলাম।
<pavlushka> thumbs up
<RemonShai> শুভ রাত্রি, ভাল থাকবেন।
<zaki> good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-09-02
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka removed rhct from the AKICK list.
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
#ubuntu-bd 2019-09-03
<pavlushka> Kilos: o/
<Kilos> pavlushka o/
<Kilos> very busy today, repairing electric fence all day
<Kilos> expecting another breakin soon. last one was 2 weeks ago
<pavlushka> Kilos: oh, I was about to ask you about your online business but ok you are busy offline :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: I fixed a fan today
<Kilos> what online business lad??
<Kilos> well done
<pavlushka> Kilos: your things, community tasks and others
<Kilos> i do very little online , the whole community has gone very quiet
<Kilos> you saw what mark said
<pavlushka> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> i installed 18.04.1 and have had no problems
<Kilos> i waitied for the .1 
<Kilos> kde of course lol
<Kilos> are you well lad?
<pavlushka> Kilos: yep I am ok, just doing something
<pavlushka> Kilos: so your system is now works smooth?
#ubuntu-bd 2019-09-04
<pavlushka> Good night everyone :)
#ubuntu-bd 2019-09-05
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka>  zaki hello
<pavlushka> zaki: anything new?
<zaki> pavlushka, I tried changing grub menu resolution many way it's not working 
<zaki> always automatically changed back to default 
<zaki> which is 1024x768 may be
<pavlushka> zaki: why you want to change it?
<zaki> while boot to windows it shows some weird color 
<pavlushka> zaki: mey be the grub resolution is hardcoded in the source, that's why?
<pavlushka> *may
<zaki> tried changing grub config
<pavlushka> zaki: heck the source and then recompile it accordingly
<pavlushka> zaki: I meant sourcecode
#ubuntu-bd 2019-09-07
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: how are you?
<zaki> pavlushka, i'm fine. how about you ?
<pavlushka> zaki: me good
<pavlushka> zaki: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVx2V75hWRY
<u-la-la> [ A Statistically Significant Love Song - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com ( https://tinyurl.com/y5c8xt5a )
<zaki> u-la-la, tell pavlushka :D 
<u-la-la> zaki: I'll pass that on when pavlushka is around.
#ubuntu-bd 2019-09-08
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<u-la-la> pavlushka: 2019-09-07 - 23:01:56UTC <zaki> tell pavlushka :D
<pavlushka> XD
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello
<pavlushka> got your mail, nice
<zaki> you can edit that xcf file 
<zaki> pavlushka, ^
<zaki> edited it to put on door 
<pavlushka> zaki: sure, thanks and good night :)
